# Sows on the rocks tonight!!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well went out in the rain and was rewarded with the female Saugeyes ready to eat!! Caught 4 hogs well i will say 5 hogs counting the 10 pounder i lost as i pulled her on the rocks. Oh well she would have gone back anyway quick release!! Released a solid 7-8 pounder go as well. Kept 3 pigs that were all heavy weights!! One was 25"-6#11,24 1/4"-5#10,23 1/2"-4#13. I figured with 10 pounder and the 7-8 pounder i threw back six fish stringer would have pushed 30 pounds!! All were taken on Rogues red head Clown slow jerked along rocks. Been a good week ying6 and i got out in his boat and got 4 nice ones at Alum before wind blew us off Mike kicked my but that night 3-1 all on vibes. Mike went back next morning and whacked some more one was 25" and a true Alum Sow look like they ate a football. EE been banging some nice fish as well last week getting his personal best!! I also got my biggest one in awhile last week over 10 pounds i landed that one and took a picture then let her go.Acklac got his personal best as well a true Hog welcome to the 10 pound club with that one!! Sweet! Fish are busy but front might slow it back down again for awhile not to long though!! Heres some pictures Fish came from all over central Ohio Lakes and rivers!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Landed some monster S-eye (including my PB) lost a few more that were probably bigger! 

A fair # of fish in the 21-25" Range Along with alot of scrawny males in the 15-19" slot...Most of the males are in the Freezer 

Have no idea on weight, all I know is the 1st one was a BEAST! (28"..Had to be 10lbs+). Released with most of the other females to get bigger  

Hopefully this front doesn't shut things down for the week


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great catch


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Great fish! Thanks for sharing.
Fishslim, the person in the red hat in your photos, Is this you? I think I saw them this evening, if so you had one whole side to yourself and I was holding down the other. I did see some other fellows heading in as I was leaving. 
I only had one small crappie to show for my efforts today. Did better yesterday.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking at these fish, it looks like everything is coming in quads... every time I catch one, I would catch 4. Here are a couple days/ nights... that I took pictures of.
Funny thing is, I believe everyone you mentioned caught fish at different locations. I know my spot fell apart after the front came through on Friday. - Which you know, but it seems like other locations haven't been affected yet.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep Ying you are right all over central Ohio they are biting. Had a red black rain coat on if that is what you mean.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

great job on the eye's this past weekend guys. after these two cold days pass through and the full moon comes out the females should be back and ready by this upcoming weekend again! pulling 10l#ers out of multiple lakes around central ohio is impressive, congrats.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

DANG! Nice job Troy and AJ. Those are some of the biggest saugeyes I have ever seen.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Outstanding fish guys. And I thought I had a good weekend...lol.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice fish guys... looks like Hoover has been really good to you slim!!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Those saugeye are ridiculous! Glad to see you were rewarded for heading out in the rain.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish, I need to get out and do some more saugeye fishing but right now the Steelies are in their spring run.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I would like to see some of EEs. I know he was into them for a couple days, I hope he is still getting them... I wouldn't mind trying a little banking tonight. Will be cold but who knows! 
Here is one for you guys to think about, fished in 12-16ft of water with great marks from Monday - thursday. Saturday went back out and could not find a fish in the area (some were suspended), went out to 24 -26 and they were every where. Gives you a true idea of how the fish move with the fronts.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

That is one big S-eye. Congrats.


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

Great fish!! Looks like I need to leave Erie alone for a while and stick closer to home!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

WOOT WOOT!!!
Nice Boys!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You guys rule! Put a few hogs down in the spillway for Mushijobah downstream fun later this spring...


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

great fish guys..gonna have to start throwing vibes more often i think.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice fish guys! Sometimes I wished I lived closer to those eyes but I am up here along the shores of Erie(with too small of a boat to fish it often)


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice fish guys you are masters for saugeye.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Triple Sweeeeeet.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

cramerk said:


> Nice fish guys... looks like Hoover has been really good to you slim!!!!


Yep! We all know Hoover is the only one with 10lbrs.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

here's a airhead question what are vibes?

I heard this lure being used alot in this community and 
have not ran into them yet by name!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a blade bait. They are sold at Buckeye Outdoors, R&R, Gander Mountain among other places.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/blade-baits/

I hope you know that most of those fish were not caught on these!


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

were you guys getting them on any odd colors or just the normal ones?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Vibes were basic staple colors firetiger,clown,chrome/blue. Rogues same blue chrome,redheads black silver. Twister tail that has been good lately for me is white body chartruese tail.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

All I can say is that Im very very jealous oh one more thing Congratulations.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fishslim, pretty much the same things we were getting them on at Indian with the exceptions of the all chrome one and one with a white body a charturuse top and a pinkish red face. Pretty much a clown look-a-like.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

If you are fishing indian try a copperhead vibe if sunny i have been smacking them there on that on sunny days. If you are not all ready the tri-humps were kicking in at least before the lovely weather kicked in.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

i always looked at that one and wondered if it was good.. thanks for the tip yea thats where we were over the weekend along with the other 30 boats playing zig zag with them.. it was a blast.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah it figures. Leave town for a few days and its 'eyes gone wild'. At least I brought back a decent tan...w/matching hangover. 

Nice going troy & co. See you guys soon.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats forsure. we had fun but it was a cold weekend on the water.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fishslim - Congrats on the fish - what a dandy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Snyd been some dandies being caught lately. Stopped last night at a secret location at Pleasant Hill after work and had 2 hits but both nice looking twins 23 1/2" and 23 3/4". One on jig with black and silver tail 4" Thanks Crappiecommander that tail has caught 2 nice ones now. And other on clown vibe hopped on sandy gravel bottom. Was down right cold though and did not stay after dark hands and feet had enough.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

No problem Troy. It looks like I better get another pack just in case they turn out to be the hot bait!


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Amazing. Simply amazing. Great fish, guys. You fellas are making central O look like an exotic destination north of the border.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I just talked with Crappiecommander and they got some Saugeyes off a point after dark on rogues. As well got some in 20-24 foot water with jigs and minnows. Great job guys. Lonnie stay out of our hole!! Mike will run that small boat over!! Some scattered fish were caught at Indian this evening but nothing major going on.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Fishslim, when you retire and write your saugeye fishing book, a few of your readers will smile and nod knowingly--the rest of us will dope-slap ourselves and ask why we didn't think of it!

For you and all the other guys on this forum: thanks for all the pics (inspiring) and tips (helpful). Wish I had more time to experiment, but just being able to get out on the water now and then is pretty good (first lesson for the newbies to learn). Of course, if a fella's wife likes to eat fish but sees his expenses to catch ratio going more into the red over time, all he can do is pray for more mercy, an occasional stringer of something delectable, and a little extra time on the water. Success is mostly earned, not granted.

andesangler


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

yea i was at indian yesterday and it wasnt a very good day to be fishing. only saw 5 fish cought from 8-2 and we had 2 of them. one was a 20" and a 17" both cought by tchrist. going back up tomorrow.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went out last night around 12, could not sleep. Hit a local area, second cast picked up a nice fat 24-25. Windy where I was, but some of the area was protected.... 
Caught on a 14 husky, blue and chrome. Stayed for about 15 more minutes and decided it made the night a little better. 
ying


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying Almost called you but thought you might already be zzzzzzzzz.  Was going to go as well but got lazy great job. Hey i think some boys have moved back into are area,Vibes here we come!! v Get a chance call me have some info to share.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fished the rocks at hoover on the southeast side of the dam last night from 10-12. No luck, but trying to practice working the rogues better. It was a great night to be out, probably too late, but the wife said ok.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

I had to point out those are some beautiful fish. I've only caught one (big one like those you caught) at Buckeye Lake when I was fishing for LM Bass. Great catch!!!!:good:


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Been hitting it hard for the past week or so, eyes are biting that's for sure. got my personal best, a few 5-6 pounders, a fair number of 16-18" eaters and a few dinks to boot. kept 2 meals of eaters, but rest went back. about 2 to 1 came on rogues (some floating, some suspending), rest on white jigs. 3 different jerkbait colors (silver/black, blue/chrome, clown). A quicker retreive is working for me. I know fish are being caught 'deadsticking', but for me a straight retrieve with an occasional hesitation has been working. If you are fishing and want to change things up, try speeding up your retrieve a bit. may or may not work for you, but what the heck, give it a try. here are pictures of some of them, enjoy. 

my son took this picture on my cell phone, this fat female went right back after a few pictures. Was great watching her swim away, what a beauty!

 
we took these 3 home for dinner the next day. tasted good. 
 
these 3 went to the frying pan mid-week. the picture next to it is of the bigger one to the left. 
  
this one went about 25 inches, I'm guessing about 6 pounds. another beauty, enjoyed watching her swim away. 
 

good luck out there, it's a good time to be fishing.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Got a couple in a short time tonight, I think slim should be posting. honestly he got them both, I was the net man. EE didn't know you started break today. BOOKED solid all week next week unles we get more rain (which will come). Let me know, I have a couple ideas for you!
ying


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

A lot of these pictures look like the are coming pretty late at night. Do they bite through the night, or is it just an hour or two after sunset. I usually have to fish in the morning, afternoon or much later at night


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh not so fast my freind Darkness is darkness but all of these are coming at all times of darkness.  Some are at first dark others in middle of dark and yet others just before Light!! You just need tok keep doing what you posted keep at it but try different times best time i will say is still right at dark and hour after. If you are at a spot that you know has fish just keep trying it but at different times till you pattern them can take some doing but is the key to myself,Yings EE, and others who have put in the sleepless hours and biteless trips. That is why it is hard to just give out locations when you work so hard to find them.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> If you are at a spot that you know has fish just keep trying it but at different times till you pattern them can take some doing but is the key to myself,Yings EE, and others who have put in the *sleepless hours and biteless trips*. That is why it is hard to just give out locations when you work so hard to find them.


Yea...That.

Cant tell you how many countless (often fishless) hours I've put in patterning my S-eye holes. It's gotten to the point where I know exactly where/when/what to fish just by reading the water level. If im not getting fish I usually wait an hour or so. Wouldn't you know it I start laying into them right as everyone starts to head home


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm getting so good at the sleepless hours and biteless trips, if I really got into them, I don't know what I'd do. Thanks for the info. Late night I'm usually on the shore, and often revert to catfishing. With how much I've been trying to figure out the eyes, I didn't know if really late at night faired very well. I always throw something else anyway.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> I'm getting so good at the sleepless hours and biteless trips, if I really got into them, I don't know what I'd do. Thanks for the info. Late night I'm usually on the shore, and often revert to catfishing. With how much I've been trying to figure out the eyes, I didn't know if really late at night faired very well. I always throw something else anyway.


S-eye will bite at different times during the year, just takes some getting used too. The key is getting out as much as you can until you figure out a pattern. Also make sure you're getting the cranks/jigs just-above the substrate..Saugeye rarely suspend much higher then a foot off the bottom.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

let me tell you ive had six skunks so far looking for eyes... i know where they are "suppose" to be i just dont think i have the right method down yet... Hopefully when i get my boat out tommorow i may have some luck.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

What I am doing is a little different from the other three. I am mainly fishing from my boat during the day. 
Here is what I would suggest from a boat. Fish deeper if there is a front that has pushed through, fish shallower if there has been stable weather. Same holds true when you are fishing from shore. It has A LOT to do with what is in front of you where you are casting. There might be a guy 15ft away catching fish because there is a rock pile infront of him. If you have the advantage of getting out in a boat, where you would fish (OR ask someone going by) you will have a better chance of getting into some. 
Finally, if you fish when there is low water, look for changes in the bottom. If it goes from rocky to sandy or very deep to shallow, hit those locations when the water comes back up. The shore can also produces on minnow along those locations. EE and Slim put a lot of hours in as well and they definitely have found the locations that "hold" fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well went out yesterday afternoon and tested boat out. It was the only thing working.  The fish were marking but not biting. Net was coming in as i was going out. Being the good samaritan he is pulling in the way to early pleasure boater who was dead in the water. Terry got 2 nice ones earlier before wind shifted from north to north east. Shut them down big time got 2 dinks and a couple crappie and 1 white bass. Will be back at them later in week gotta get the boat smelling like fish again.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Rain now + stable warm weather for the back half of the week equals a good bite.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh Kyle you are Correct!!  But let us also add MUSHROOMS BE POPPIN!!! Yes sir need to fill up on Morels to go with all the saugeye fillets! Hey Mushroomman Jeff how many you got already???


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Being the good samaritan he is pulling in the way to early pleasure boater who was dead in the water.


hahaha "way too early" is an understatement. Four guys on board with zero understanding of basic boat operation or safety. Bob4246 was fishing the same area as me and we just kept rolling our eyes at each other . After their first drift I told Bob I had a funny feeling I'll be towing that boat in today.

By the way, nice boat! I did a double take when I saw you pushing off the dock in that Sylvan. Figured I was just getting too drifty to remember. How do you like it?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Checked around and the gauges are all spiked right now. Even water coming out of the pipe! Figures I am busy today and tomorrow. Go getem boys!!!


----------

